# A sub-forum for beginners question



## Sakarie (Jul 14, 2010)

Is it only me that is kind of annoyed over all the almost the same "How do i start a new cycle?", "How do I memorize?" and all those threads? It's not the question that are bad, it's just the aura of not reading or thinking things through, but ask immideatly.

Wouldn't it be a good thing if all the threads with beginners questinos were at the same place? The beginner-threads disappear fast in the pages, since they're answered, and not written in that many times (mostly). That means that a sub-forum would make kind of a FAQ, in forum form.

This would help the "not beginners" to get a more clean forum, and the beginners to get a better forum too. Wouldn't it?

(When I say beginner, I think I mean those who need help to solve 3x3 blindfolded)

Edit: I know that it maybe would've been better to put this thread in the "Help, support & suggestions" category, but since it concerned everyone reading in this category, I thought that I might ask here instead.


----------



## dada222 (Jul 14, 2010)

Imo, we should just have a few guides stickied. Like this one.
http://solvethecube.110mb.com/blindfold.html
sorry if there are some already.


----------



## shelley (Jul 15, 2010)

What about a one answer question thread for blindfold topics?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 15, 2010)

shelley said:


> What about a one answer question thread for blindfold topics?


This sounds like a great idea.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 15, 2010)

Shelley's idea is good, yes, but I don't think that will prevent people from still creating those threads. People use the "which cube is better" topic all the time when starting new threads.

I think we need some sort of forced guidelines with some sort of "punishment" when these guidelines are broken. Instead of the New User thread that we have, make that be checked off at sign up for registration, so we have some sort of accountability. I don't know, it's a problem with pretty much every internet forum where you have new members.


----------



## Sakarie (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm not against the idea of a One question thread, but I'm not sure it will cover the total beginners question. People will still ask what method is the best, if they should quit learning 3OP for Classic Pochmann, and so on.

And I'm afraid get a lot of answer that's "I use 3OP, but dunno if it's better" and the discussion will get out of hand. No one will look through a long thread to find there question.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 16, 2010)

What's a questino?


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't really see the point, as I'm pretty sure that most people just skip over those threads anyway.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 16, 2010)

If there was a sub-forum, beginners wouldn't post there. I think the welcome video was a good idea, did anything happen with that?


----------



## GunzJack (Jul 18, 2010)

hi man, i interesting in BLD solve, but i'm confused on 3OP method,especialy at permutation (edge& corner) may someone help me please


----------



## Sakarie (Jul 18, 2010)

No, but start a brand new thread about it!


----------



## Tykwondo35 (Aug 5, 2010)

Does anyone on youtube that are well known cubers(fiveawesomecubers, frk17 etc.) have a 3op blindfolded tutorial for the 3x3 besides thrawst and badmephisto.


----------



## Tykwondo35 (Aug 23, 2010)

Ok I was wandering what most people think I should do to learn BLD. I think i am going to learn old pochman because I understand it better. Except I need like a *noob* friendly video on it. The tutoials on paper kind of confuse me. Also I don't know pll. so should I learn that first. Thanks


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/badmephisto#p/u/30/xT2UBYhX5uM

This link has been posted many times. Definitely learn PLL before you try old pochmann. It'll make the learning process smoother.


----------

